# Help Finding Chartreux Kitten?



## consultant (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm considering a Chartreux kitten and am having a heck of a time finding a breeder with any kittens. Looking West Coast (preferably Pacific NW but all the way down to San Diego and over to Phoenix), or Chicago area (have family there that travels to our place once or twice a month.)

Any referrals, especially breeders with kittens available May-June, is much appreciated.


----------

